# 2010 HARC Round #9 at Gulf Coast Raceway This Weekend!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

JEEEEEZZZZ!!!! If feels like FOREVER since we raced, even though it was barely a month ago. I'm pumped, and it's gonna be a long week trying to stay focused on work.

We're headed back to Mike's for this round, and if you haven't been there, they have one of the coolest tracks I've ever seen out there currently. They are keeping it nice and groomed this week, so it will sweet and smooth when we get there Saturday morning!

Got me some new batteries, car is freshly rebuilt, and I'm ready to go!

Who's coming??? 

Mark, Ron, Chris, any of you guys coming?

Wipf, Mills?


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

i will be there!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey, you gotta be there or be square. And I am octagonal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

you can count me in


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'm on the fence. Sounds like fun though!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Come on Ron.........we don't start until 3PM now-days, so you've got the whole morning to either sleep late, get your car ready, or do your chores LOL!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

Or run a few miles on the treadmill.....


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Me there!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome back Smiley.....we've missed you guys for a few races!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I will be there to give you sportsman a hard time..


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

look out....Skillet is now a "National-Level" Sportsman!


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there! The new layout is very fun and should produce some good close racing!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds fun, gonna try to dust off the cars and make it out.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm there. And I'm actually gonna try doing some maintenance on my buggy this week. I'm tired of DNF's; that tends to suck the fun out of a pleasant day of racing!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You got that Slash ready to go Rusty? You've been running pretty good with that thing


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

You know I'm there....


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Jason I heard you got a bunk in the pits .You sure are getting quick real fast
Go home and get some rest your going to need it.:biggrin:


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> You got that Slash ready to go Rusty? You've been running pretty good with that thing


It's gonna be ready. I bought a bunch of bearings, it will have a brand new set. I also finally painted the body that I got right after I bought the truck. The stock one is looking pretty jacked up - even by my standards!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

skillett said:


> Jason I heard you got a bunk in the pits .You sure are getting quick real fast
> Go home and get some rest your going to need it.:biggrin:


Lol, I need a bunk in the pits... Now only if I actually practiced instead of bs'ing all day with Jeremy and Phil....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Annnnddd, the trash talking begins!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

We will be there.

It is a fun layout, but it will bite you!


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

CANT WAIT!!!! Gonna be some good racing! I love the new layout, especially because there aren't as many indention's in the track that will spin your car lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

itsnathan said:


> , especially because there aren't as many indention's in the track that will spin your car lol


Nathan, I don't think the track is the issue, try getting off the trigger at sometime through the race might help.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

lmfao nah i love throttle, jk but there were some big indentions before that spun everyone out, you have to admit that lol


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Just go with a bigger knob on your tire. Then you can soak up some of the ruts.


itsnathan said:


> lmfao nah i love throttle, jk but there were some big indentions before that spun everyone out, you have to admit that lol


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

A bigger knob will catch the ruts.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

What time does the track open for practice Saturday?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Can't wait...*

It's totally time to Go to Mikes..... Se yall there.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounding like it's gonna be a good turnout!!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Track should open around 9am.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Smiley!
I've got a body I need to bring you Saturday.

Finally got our new D8 together and hopefully all the kinks 
worked out.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Cool. If you need any help, Just ask!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

haha...you know i beez gonna beez thur!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul is coming?!?!?!??!!?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I should be there


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

B4Maz said:


> I should be there


Bring ur associated plow


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> look out....Skillet is now a "National-Level" Sportsman!


I think we should have a seperate class for these sandbaggers...:cheers:

Jeremy/Phil you guys have any 25%/11% Byrons in stock.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

wily said:


> Bring ur associated plow


that's funny right there!

BTW, I saw Nick posting on another forum asking about a Serpent 811-E.........might he be switching to a new brand of plow?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I should have my 811-e in a few weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> I should be there


We will try to make it, If Soccer lets out early



wily said:


> Bring ur associated plow


It's a pretty fast plow :bounce:



killerkustoms said:


> Jeremy/Phil you guys have any 25%/11% Byrons in stock.


They were out of Bryrons last saturday


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> I think we should have a seperate class for these sandbaggers...:cheers:
> 
> Jeremy/Phil you guys have any 25%/11% Byrons in stock.


 Look its the kettle calling the pot black again.Come on out agama saki
and get some...

Check with Russle at victory


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I hear Morrow is gonna pull an IRONMAN!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

skillett said:


> Come on out agama saki
> and get some...


LOL, its Agama Evo, I'll have some saki for you alright.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be there... been a while since I've raced at Mike's


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

steven you are going to run truggy right?
We need a good truggy class this weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you could join us Steven! 


AHHH, finally friday! Got my new batteries cycled a few times and I'm ready to roll!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> steven you are going to run truggy right?
> We need a good truggy class this weekend.


Come'on Mark, I know for a fact the local boys will generate at least 10 truggies and of that half will give you a run for your money, I guess you mean you'd like to see enough to fill 2 classes.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

wily said:


> Bring ur associated plow


I just need some snow


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> that's funny right there!
> 
> BTW, I saw Nick posting on another forum asking about a Serpent 811-E.........might he be switching to a new brand of plow?












I dont know what youre talking about....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I replaced some of the pipe today so the track is in pretty good shape! its just a little tacky, so it should be real good tomorrow! Their is a guy in florida thats making a e conversion for the 811, i can get more info if you want! I found out a few days ago the serpent e kit wont be out until later this year, but the truggy should be out next month for anyone interested! and we should see some at the gulf coast challenge in november! I cant wait for the race tomorrow its gonna be fun! Also for everyone at the race tomorrow we will give a extra 10% off all of the tires we have in stock, and we already have good prices so this will make it even better!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Find me some information on that 811-E Jeremy.......I'm due for a new kit for a christmas present and am always looking for something new.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> steven you are going to run truggy right?
> We need a good truggy class this weekend.


Nah just E-buggy. I hate bringing all that nitro junk.. takes away all my MPG's.. lol


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Looking forward to the race tommorrow...just about finished prepping the cars. Does anybody know if they're still closing 59N at the beltway on the weekends? I don't want to get caught in that mess on the way up there.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gonna be good to see you out here Steven....
Mark. i will have the truggy ready!!!! no worries


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Labrat99 said:


> Looking forward to the race tommorrow...just about finished prepping the cars. Does anybody know if they're still closing 59N at the beltway on the weekends? I don't want to get caught in that mess on the way up there.


Rusty find another route cause it will be closed till Sunday:

http://traffic.houstontranstar.org/layers/


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

killerkustoms said:


> Rusty find another route cause it will be closed till Sunday:
> 
> http://traffic.houstontranstar.org/layers/


Good to know...thanks Ruben!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

59 and the beltway are both open going north


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Lot's of good racing yesterday! I was driving EXTRA lousy and getting worse!

How did it end up yesterday. Sorry I had to bail before the last couple of races........my Son's birthday party today and I couldn't stay out too late.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

We all left around 11. Jake won nitro buggy, Earl won Ebuggy. Willy won SC. I won Truggy. Jason B won Sportsman.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Cade (Aug 11, 2010)

My dad and I had a great time yesterday, the track was great and fun and made for some good racing! Thanks for everyone who contributed to a well run raceday! Congrats to all the winners! If anybody picked up a soft blue icebag that says Prasecs on it it is ours, if any body has it just leave it with Jeremy at the shop, my dad will come pick it up sometime this week!

Cade "Young Gun" Whitenton


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Someone also left a black power supply, it was left in the pit area...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a great time, definitely glad I came


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow what? you were not there.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

It wasnt a good night to be TQ


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

It wasn't a good night to run three classes also... Had fun though.
Thanks again to everyone for putting on a great show...
Can't wait to get back to Vertigo


wily said:


> It wasnt a good night to be TQ


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Great time. Would have been better if I finished the A main. Pinion came off with 4 minutes to go. :help:


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

It's almost impossible to run three classes, and expect to do well.
1. Slash had blown rear shocks by time the main started.
2.buggy and truggy clutch shoes were mushroom out, when the mains started also. I was wondering why my cars got worse as the night went on.
There is no way to maintain your cars during the night. When you have to marshall and etc.
Anybody have any ideas on how to do it?
Or what is the max cars you guys are comfortable with.
What would you guys run for different tracks? I thought truggy would be tough at Mike's. Its actually alot of fun running truggy their.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have tried 1, 2, and 3 cars at once.

3......I agree........too much

2......do-able, but you have to do all your prep-work before the race (i.e. inspect clutch, fuel system, motor, driveline, suspension, tires, etc), and IMO you pretty much have to buck up the money to just run new clutch shoes/springs/bearings, fuel tubing, glow plug, and air filter on each car, with each race if you want to be guaranteed to make it through the day without a failure. I was running new, cheap, carbon shoes and cheap bearings each race and ended up spending about as much as an expensive set of aluminum shoes and bearings every couple of races, but with far less failures. Check out the associated RC8RS clutch setup......like $7-8 for shoes/springs/bearings and performed very well for me. McCoy makes a dang good glow plug for about $6-8 depending on the quantity you buy. Install a NEW air filter and NEW fuel tubing before every race day......it's cheap, and will save you lots of small hassles and little tuning issues. A 100ft roll of fuel tubing is like $30 and a pack of 5 air filters is like $5, so it equated to about $15 total in clutch, fuel tubing, air filter, and glow plug at each race.......a little more costly than re-using stuff, but I RARELY had a flame out or clutch issues.

You also have to be prepared to dump one car if it's affecting your performance in the other. Depending on what type of cars you're driving, it's often hard to switch back/forth between them and be fast and consistent with both. I never got to where I could do 2 cars well, so just ended up focusing on one.

1.......much more fun, but you definitely get less track time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I tend to keep it limited to 2. Make sure your maintenance is adequate so clutches are fresh and one thing less likely to go out on u. Save 3 for bigger races so u can have more time to work on.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

JANKEII said:


> It's almost impossible to run three classes, and expect to do well.
> 1. Slash had blown rear shocks by time the main started.
> 2.buggy and truggy clutch shoes were mushroom out, when the mains started also. I was wondering why my cars got worse as the night went on.
> There is no way to maintain your cars during the night. When you have to marshall and etc.
> ...


I have run 4 before. Way too much work. 3 max if they are all electric....2 if they are nitro.

I have Ty to keep up with also....I will limit it to 2 from here on out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If you run multiple classes make sure you have a decent set-up on your cars before you go to the track on raceday. Don't wait until raceday to start changing adjusting set ups. You'll never have time to focus on the car. You'll feel rushed everytime. Save set-up seeking and changing for a long practice day.

Fo the local races just limit yourself to two. Unless you want to just run the extra class for fun and additional track time.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Suck it up and run three. Just make sure you have your stuff RTG.

The only problem I have is switching my driving style back and forth. 
example nitro buggy VS EBuggy = big differance.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

And fixing your cars when they break lol. Have friends that will work on your **** for you hahahahaha


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

oh I left that part out. lol


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

all you need now chuck is a ebuggy run 4 lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Points update?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

just called mike's again...........have another message in to get the results sent to me.

OR, if anyone has a copy, send them to me.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry ive missed your calls CV i will get them to you tonight!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

email them to me please

[email protected]


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant send it to this email address! it keeps comin back!


----------

